# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.14.1 f84bb82 (3/5/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on our canary in Nevada this morning.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing if this is a full release. Kinda depressed the stopped the last update for M3.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Maybe with all of these decimals the bugs are worked out.. Especially Autopilot.
Doubtful it comes with Advanced Summon, guessing same package as 2019.5.4


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Advanced summon package is already part of the build. Not active yet. Maybe not all kinks ironed out yet.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

I could care less about advanced summon... I just want auto windshield wipers that work and for existing bugs to be squashed. They need to stabilize before they build more features.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

Golden Gate said:


> I could care less about advanced summon... I just want auto windshield wipers that work and for existing bugs to be squashed. They need to stabilize before they build more features.


I wouldn't go so far as to say I don't care but I agree that the major releases - i.e. "v9.0" should be for major feature rollouts and the interims be about stabilizing. As the user base increases well beyond early adopters, the tolerance for bugs will continue to diminish.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Golden Gate said:


> I just want auto windshield wipers that work


What version are you on? Seems much improved on 2019.5.4.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

I'm on 2019.5.4 and hate to hijack this thread with yet another discussion about the auto wipers not working... there are times they work great and times they work terribly. My BMW had a sensitivity adjustment which I wish my Tesla had.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Golden Gate said:


> I'm on 2019.5.4 and hate to hijack this thread with yet another discussion about the auto wipers not working... there are times they work great and times they work terribly. My BMW had a sensitivity adjustment which I wish my Tesla had.


The "sensitivity" has certainly gotten better, though yes, could use some tweaking. Unfortunately, tweaking the sensitivity of zero sensing won't fix wipers that aren't wiping at all.

Back on topic: Did we hear anything at all about what 2019.5.14 had?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Detected on our canary in Nevada this morning.


Actually been rolling out on S and X for a few days now without the .1. Interesting.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

This is also the version used in the Model 3's in China !


----------



## zoates14 (Mar 18, 2019)

Picked up my LR RWD last night and 2019.5.14 had just been installed before I got there. When I left I had a notification for another update, which I scheduled for midnight. Woke up this morning to a failed update notification and the update was gone. Have others seen something similar?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

zoates14 said:


> Picked up my LR RWD last night and 2019.5.14 had just been installed before I got there. When I left I had a notification for another update, which I scheduled for midnight. Woke up this morning to a failed update notification and the update was gone. Have others seen something similar?


Since no one else has responded:

I've heard of other folks having the issue. I've also heard (IIRC) that disappearing updates might mean that the update was pulled from release?

You'll probably want to reach out to Tesla if your next update fails or you stop getting them entirely.


----------

